
Unprecedented Facebook URLs Dataset Now Available for Academic Research - infodocket
https://socialscience.one/blog/unprecedented-facebook-urls-dataset-now-available-research-through-social-science-one
======
h2odragon
What the data is:
[https://socialscience.one/files/partnershipone/files/urls-v2...](https://socialscience.one/files/partnershipone/files/urls-v2_1.pdf)

